

Dash 3: Now Available - tbassetto
https://blog.kapeli.com/dash-3

======
joshstrange
Let me preface this by: I love dash and have already bought Dash 3.

> Dash for OS X can now connect to Dash for iOS and use your iOS device as an
> external display just for docs. iOS Remotes can be configured in Preferences
> > Remote.

This is true IF you pay ANOTHER $10 for the iPhone/iPad app. I'm a little
annoyed by this as it touted as a feature on the desktop app without mention
that it's not free. I will probably still get the one for iOS but I just don't
like what feels a little bait-and-switchy.

------
paublyrne
Dash is great. I bought Dash 2 a few days before Dash 3 was announced. I
emailed Bogdan, and he replied within minutes with a licence for Dash 3.
That's customer service!

